# Minn-Kota Edge 70 conversion to VARIABLE SPEED



## Bowhunter1661 (Jan 30, 2017)

That's right, for anyone that says you cannot. I have just found you can. I bought an Edge 70 from a buddy last year after he upgraded to a Maxxum variable speed for his glass boat. Myself having a 1648 aluminum the 5 speed edge always seemed to be too powerful on 3 and not enough on 2. Not to mention it would just about throw you out of the boat if turned to the side.

With having this problem I decided I would see exactly what differences were between the Maxxum and edge. I found there to be not much in the way of electrical functionality. They use the same commutator and motor housing. Different end bell due to the edge having the speed coil in there. Same exact pedal comparing the two, with the addition of a magnet button on the Maxxum, different speed select knob, bottom metal plate to mount the speed controller to, and as expected the variable pulse width modulator or "digital maximizer". 

I ended up having to go into the motor housing to repair the speed coil wire as it was, so I ended up just cutting the wire at the break and heat shrinking it in case I ever decide to repair the wire and return it to speed coil control. 

After that I ordered the 10-100 speed select knob, magnetic foot switch, bottom metal plate and "digital maximizer". I found a good deal on the motor controller on eBay for $100.00. All else I ordered from FISH307. Total for the upgrade is right at $130.00. 

The electrical system on the edge uses the same MOM/OFF/CONT switch so there's no need to buy that. Once parts came in I started disassembly. 

Removed the variable speed selector, pedal ON/OFF SWITCH AND all associated wiring. The only thing left was the yellow and white speed coil wires which get stuffed into the pedal due to longer being used. Then the motor leads, red and black. And battery leads Red/black stripe and red. 

Then after that you simply wire the controller in with batt + to batt+ on the controller, same with batt - to batt-. 

Then motor + to motor + and motor - to motor -.

Followed by the three yellow and white wires which go to the MOM/OFF/CONT switch

The brown and orange wires coming from the controller I never used. They are for the lighted arrow intidactor on the Maxxum head. I may add this later, maybe not. 

The blue resistor gets routed to where the variable speed switch was located, then install the new speed select knob.

and install the bottom metal plate

Over all it was extremely easy to do. You really would never even have to open up the motor to disconnect the yellow speed coil wire if you didn't want to. You would however have to heatshrink the end you would be coiling up to prevent it shorting. Without it disconnected from the brush housing in the motor you would be back feeding voltage to the end in the pedal. 

So for $230 for the motor plus $130 in parts I have a light weight factory type variable speed trolling motor. I couldn't even find a Maxxum for less than $400 used. Also the Maxxum is heavier as well.


----------



## mbweimar (Jan 30, 2017)

Impressive sir. I LOVE modifying electronics. It makes me feel all warm and fuzzy inside.


----------



## Bowhunter1661 (Jan 30, 2017)

mbweimar said:


> Impressive sir. I LOVE modifying electronics. It makes me feel all warm and fuzzy inside.


Yes sir, I enjoy it a lot as well! I am a industrial heavy equipment mechanic and deal with electronics, hydraulics, mechanical systems literally every day. Once I pulled up a schematic I found it no different than any other motor controller a heavy equipment unit would use. I suppose my back ground aided the midification. But either way. Someone with even a little electrical knowledge could figure it out in sure. 

Just placed an order from FISH307 for the arrow indicator and LED light. Figure what the heck why not do it all. I can use the yellow and white wires left in the foot pedal from the speed coil to run power up to the head from the controller. 

I truly just enjoy making things my own. Like my boat. I get crap from all my buddies for having a high dollar fancy "Jon boat" but I built the inside by hand and it's my own. No one else has one just like it!


----------



## Skunked again (Jan 31, 2017)

WOW! After reading this, I'm now trolling adds for an edge! Have a motorguide 75# 5 speed on a 17' g3, same problems with speed. 
I bought a two blade prop, that slowed it down from the 3 blade that it came with. 
Talked to a trolling motor guy, said it would cost $400 to make it variable speed. 
BTW you got a hell of a deal on that !


----------



## Bowhunter1661 (Jan 31, 2017)

Skunked again said:


> WOW! After reading this, I'm now trolling adds for an edge! Have a motorguide 75# 5 speed on a 17' g3, same problems with speed.
> I bought a two blade prop, that slowed it down from the 3 blade that it came with.
> Talked to a trolling motor guy, said it would cost $400 to make it variable speed.
> BTW you got a hell of a deal on that !


Labor would be the most expensive part of a conversion. If you were to look up in the Maxxum manual you will see the controller can be used on 12,24, and 36 volt trolling motors. With my electrical background I would see no reason why one could not upgrade any minn-Kota. Not just an edge. Just have to figure out the logistics as far as wiring and routing. 

Once you really look into it. All you need to make it work is the MOM/OFF/CON switch all minn Kotas come with. The pos and neg cables from the motor to the controller, then the pos and neg from the battery to the controller. Mount up your resitstor and magnetic switch and you're in business. 

Actually here's what appears to be the 12 and 24/36 volt kits. All one would have to do is install a magnet on their existing ON/OFF pedal foot button if they did not have a round button like the one pictured. Not sure why they have separate kits when the manual shows the one controller can operate with. All three voltages.


----------



## richg99 (Jan 31, 2017)

Well done. Thanks for posting!

richg99


----------



## Bowhunter1661 (Jan 31, 2017)

Thanks Rich! Here's a video of it functioning in case anyone had their doubts. I should have done a full video from start to finish. If anyone wants an idea of how to do this I'll make one. 

https://youtu.be/gw15W0p-dD0


----------

